# Kribs and Angels



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Any experience in keeping these two together? Have a 110 gallon planted that is 30" high was thinking they should have there own space but would like to hear anyones experience.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have 1 pair of kribs in my 180 with my 7 angels.The female krib constanly has a red belly and disappears for days(I assume she is spawning).I have had no fry,but also have not noted any issues between the kribs or angels.Got 5 larger GBR in withthem all also without issue.Heavily planted!(like a jungle!)


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had kribs and angels in my 56 column for a good while and there's no issues to had.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

It should be fine.


----------

